

CSSDeck Codecasts: Learn HTML5, CSS3, Javascript in a new way - luzon19
http://cssdeck.com/codecasts

======
xarien
I think it's a great way for get a non-programmer interested very quickly, but
I personally was quite turned off when I clicked on the "realistic physics"
based bouncing ball module and found that the ball doesn't actually stop
bouncing, EVER.

The problem occurs in the following code:

if(ball.y + ball.radius > H) { // First, reposition the ball on top of the
floor and then bounce it! ball.y = H - ball.radius; ball.vy *= -bounceFactor;
// The bounceFactor variable that we created decides the elasticity or how
elastic the collision will be. If it's 1, then the collision will be perfectly
elastic. If 0, then it will be inelastic. }

Basically, when the ball hits the ground (the collision check), it should no
longer be receiving a gravity modifier as it's "on the ground". Additionally,
because there's a user set velocity variable, there needs to be a check
against the crest of bounce to slowly reduce that variable down to 0 so the
ball will stay stationary.

Call me a stickler, but seeing a "physics" demo no matter how loosely it's
based get stuck in an infinite bounce just rubs me the wrong way.

~~~
xarien
Btw, I know these are user created, but if you're going to showcase it, you
should check these for bugs.

------
wturner
I would love to see a modularize Javascript app recorded in this manner that
uses the DOM. Maybe a mini 4x4 minecraft game. As someone trying to teach
himself , watching the order in which the developer writes would be really
enlightening. Regardless, this is a great site.

------
acoyfellow
I think this is a great new feature to an already impressive site. I find
myself coming back to CSSDeck for bits and pieces of code very routinely.

------
Aaronneyer
Looks cool, but is it really any different from CodePlayer?
<http://thecodeplayer.com/>

~~~
chenster
Indeed they are very similar. Thanks for sharing, though CSSDeck seems to have
more samples. Have been procrastinating on learning HTML5/CSS3, this would be
great place to start.

------
shrikrishna
After watching one of the videos, I mentally started clapping! Really amazing!
And both the site and the editor are uncluttered.

------
United857
A bit OT but what tool did they use to do the deck? Looks gorgeous with the 3D
CSS transitions.

------
rohanpai
I like the site. However I do wish there were more CSS Design/layout
techniques.

------
drivebyacct2
In case anyone else is missing this, when one of the demos first loads ->
ctrl+f -> "play", click it.

